# persistence.xml



## elsa82 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich benutze JPA mit Hibernate, als Datenbank Oracle und als Server JBOSS6. Ich hab folgendes Problem.
 ich weiss nicht wie ich mein persistence.xml für ein Web Project konfigurieren soll. In JSE habe ich transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL" und alle connection Eingenschaften auch direckt eingegeben und es hat alles super geklappt..
Ich habe gelesen wenn man EJB 3.0 benutzt gibt man nicht mehr die connection EIngenschaften wie Driver uns etc. in persistence.xml ein.meine erste Frage ist wo denn sonst..wo soll ich meinem Projkt mein Passwort und Username vom Datenbank mitteilen??
und meine zweite Frage lautet: bei Web Project setzt man transaction-type="JTA" ein..was soll man dann für <jta-data-source> angeben..ich hab gelesen globale JNDI-Name einer DataSource aber wie heisst denn mein JNDI-Name in meinem Fall??


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Mai 2011)

Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Du verwendest JTA und JTA Data Source ist der globale Name, der Data Source die du in der JBoss Administration Console unter Data Sources einträgst. Dort wird dann auch der Verbindungstyp, Zugangsdaten, Treiberklasse und weitere Parameter konfiguriert. Dein Jboss muss dann die entsprechende JDBC-jar in seinen lib-Directory vorfinden.


----------



## elsa82 (19. Mai 2011)

vielen Dank..
:toll:


----------



## elsa82 (19. Mai 2011)

irgendwie bekomme ich java.lang.ClassCastException: oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver cannot be cast to javax.sql.XADataSource..

ich hab in No Tx Datasources neues Datasource erstellt und das OracleDS genannt und dann in persistence.xml folgendes angegeb: <jta-data-source>java:/OracleDS</jta-data-source>....jetzt bekomme ich folgende Fehler



16:04:50,372 WARN  [org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.JBossManagedConnectionPool] Throwable while attempting to get a new connection: null: org.jboss.resource.JBossResourceException: Could not create connection; - nested throwable: (java.sql.SQLException: Ungültige Argumente in Aufruf)
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.getLocalManagedConnection(LocalManagedConnectionFactory.java:261) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.createManagedConnection(LocalManagedConnectionFactory.java:215) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.createConnectionEventListener(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:648) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.getConnection(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:272) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.JBossManagedConnectionPool$BasePool.getConnection(JBossManagedConnectionPool.java:690) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.getManagedConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:403) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.getManagedConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:380) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:496) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2$ConnectionManagerProxy.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:941) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:89) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.connection.InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:71) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SuppliedConnectionProviderConnectionHelper.prepare(SuppliedConnectionProviderConnectionHelper.java:51) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport.execute(SchemaExport.java:263) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport.create(SchemaExport.java:219) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.<init>(SessionFactoryImpl.java:370) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1842) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.buildEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:902) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence.createContainerEntityManagerFactory(HibernatePersistence.java:74) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.jpa.builder.DefaultCEMFBuilder.build(DefaultCEMFBuilder.java:47) [:1.0.2-alpha-3]
	at org.jboss.as.jpa.scanner.HackCEMFBuilder.build(HackCEMFBuilder.java:49) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.jpa.deployment.PersistenceUnitDeployment.start(PersistenceUnitDeployment.java:275) [:1.0.2-alpha-3]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at org.jboss.reflect.plugins.introspection.ReflectionUtils.invoke(ReflectionUtils.java:60) [jboss-reflect.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.reflect.plugins.introspection.ReflectMethodInfoImpl.invoke(ReflectMethodInfoImpl.java:168) [jboss-reflect.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.joinpoint.plugins.BasicMethodJoinPoint.dispatch(BasicMethodJoinPoint.java:66) [jboss-reflect.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction$JoinpointDispatchWrapper.execute(KernelControllerContextAction.java:257) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.ExecutionWrapper.execute(ExecutionWrapper.java:47) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction.dispatchExecutionWrapper(KernelControllerContextAction.java:125) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.KernelControllerContextAction.dispatchJoinPoint(KernelControllerContextAction.java:72) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.LifecycleAction.installActionInternal(LifecycleAction.java:202) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:54) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:42) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.SimpleControllerContextAction.simpleInstallAction(SimpleControllerContextAction.java:62) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.AccessControllerContextAction.install(AccessControllerContextAction.java:71) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContextActions.install(AbstractControllerContextActions.java:51) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:379) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:2044) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:1083) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.executeOrIncrementStateDirectly(AbstractController.java:1322) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1246) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1139) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:894) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:641) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.deployer.kernel.BeanMetaDataDeployer.deploy(BeanMetaDataDeployer.java:182) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.deployer.kernel.BeanMetaDataDeployer.deploy(BeanMetaDataDeployer.java:58) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.internalDeploy(AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.java:62) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractRealDeployer.deploy(AbstractRealDeployer.java:55) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployerWrapper.deploy(DeployerWrapper.java:179) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doDeploy(DeployersImpl.java:1832) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1550) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1571) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.install(DeployersImpl.java:1491) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:379) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:2044) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:1083) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.executeOrIncrementStateDirectly(AbstractController.java:1322) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1246) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1139) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:939) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:654) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.change(DeployersImpl.java:1983) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.process(DeployersImpl.java:1076) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.main.MainDeployerImpl.process(MainDeployerImpl.java:679) [:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.deployers.MainDeployerPlugin.process(MainDeployerPlugin.java:106) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileControllerContext$DelegateDeployer.process(ProfileControllerContext.java:143) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileDeployAction.deploy(ProfileDeployAction.java:151) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileDeployAction.installActionInternal(ProfileDeployAction.java:94) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:54) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.kernel.plugins.dependency.InstallsAwareAction.installAction(InstallsAwareAction.java:42) [jboss-kernel.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.SimpleControllerContextAction.simpleInstallAction(SimpleControllerContextAction.java:62) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.action.AccessControllerContextAction.install(AccessControllerContextAction.java:71) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContextActions.install(AbstractControllerContextActions.java:51) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:379) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:2044) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:1083) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.executeOrIncrementStateDirectly(AbstractController.java:1322) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1246) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1139) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:939) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:654) [jboss-dependency.jar:2.2.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileActivationWrapper$BasicProfileActivation.start(ProfileActivationWrapper.java:190) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileActivationWrapper.start(ProfileActivationWrapper.java:87) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileActivationService.activateProfile(ProfileActivationService.java:215) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.dependency.ProfileActivationService.activate(ProfileActivationService.java:159) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.profileservice.AbstractProfileService.activateProfile(AbstractProfileService.java:154) [:0.2.2]
	at org.jboss.system.tools.ProfileServiceToolsFacade.addURI(ProfileServiceToolsFacade.java:233) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.system.tools.LegacyDeploymentScannerAdapter.addURL(LegacyDeploymentScannerAdapter.java:140) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.system.tools.DeploymentScanner.addURL(DeploymentScanner.java:91) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.system.tools.DeploymentScanner.addURL(DeploymentScanner.java:83) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:157) [:6.0.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:96) [:6.0.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88) [:6.0.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:271) [:6.0.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:670) [:6.0.0.GA]
	at org.jboss.system.server.jmx.MBeanServerWrapper.invoke(MBeanServerWrapper.java:138) [:6.0.0.Final (Build SVNTag:JBoss_6.0.0.Final date: 20101228)]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnectionImpl.doOperation(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnectionImpl.access$200(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnectionImpl$PrivilegedOperation.run(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnectionImpl.doPrivilegedOperation(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnectionImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run0(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source) [:1.6.0_19]
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: Ungültige Argumente in Aufruf
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:146) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:208) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.logon(T4CConnection.java:236) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.<init>(PhysicalConnection.java:414) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CConnection.<init>(T4CConnection.java:165) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CDriverExtension.getConnection(T4CDriverExtension.java:35) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:801) [:Oracle JDBC Driver version - "10.2.0.1.0"]
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.getLocalManagedConnection(LocalManagedConnectionFactory.java:229) [:6.0.0.Final]
	... 120 more

16:04:50,378 ERROR [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] schema export unsuccessful: org.jboss.util.NestedSQLException: Unable to get managed connection for OracleDS; - nested throwable: (javax.resource.ResourceException: Unable to get managed connection for OracleDS)
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:95) [:6.0.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.connection.InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:71) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SuppliedConnectionProviderConnectionHelper.prepare(SuppliedConnectionProviderConnectionHelper.java:51) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport.execute(SchemaExport.java:263) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport.create(SchemaExport.java:219) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.<init>(SessionFactoryImpl.java:370) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1842) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.buildEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:902) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence.createContainerEntityManagerFactory(HibernatePersistence.java:74) [:3.6.0.Final]
	at org.jboss.jpa.builder.DefaultCEMFBuilder.build(DefaultCEMFBuilder.java:47) [:1.0.2-alpha-3]
	at org.jboss.as.jpa.scanner.HackCEMFBuilder.build(HackCEMFBuilder.java:49) [:6.0.0.Final]


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Mai 2011)

Ist ja auch klar, weil OracleDriver nicht von XADataSource erbt. Du musst eine Local Tx Datasource erstellen.


----------



## elsa82 (19. Mai 2011)

habe ich aber bekomme trotzdem die gleiche Exception ???:L


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Mai 2011)

Zeig mal einen Screen von der ADministration Console


----------



## elsa82 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist, dass ich jedesmal neu mein Passwort und Username angeben muss und wenn ich wieder auf configuration komme sind die weg...und die gleiche Exception wie gestern :-(


----------



## elsa82 (20. Mai 2011)

und hier ist mein persistence.xml



<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence version="2.0"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_0.xsd">
	<persistence-unit name="Test">
		<jta-data-source>java:/OracleDS</jta-data-source>
		<properties>

			<property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.OracleDialect" />

			<property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="create-drop" />


		</properties>
	</persistence-unit>
</persistence>


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Mai 2011)

Jop, das Problem mit dem Passwort und Username ist mir gestern beim einrichten einer DataSource auf aufgefallen. Jboss ist da irgendwie komisch, denn es verwendet dann meinen aktuellen Benutzernamen als Username für die DB (unter win 7)


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Jop, das Problem mit dem Passwort und Username ist mir gestern beim einrichten einer DataSource auf aufgefallen. Jboss ist da irgendwie komisch, denn es verwendet dann meinen aktuellen Benutzernamen als Username für die DB (unter win 7)



JBoss ist nicht komisch, die Anwender sind es, weil sie immer gleich loslegen ohne Doku zu lesen und dann hier aufschlagen.

5.3.*Configuring JDBC DataSources



> Elements that are common to all datasources include:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## elsa82 (20. Mai 2011)

jetzt funktioniert es, aber weil ich die daten trotzdem in persistence.xml unter properties angegeben habe..

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence version="2.0"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_0.xsd">
	<persistence-unit name="jsfJpaExercise" transaction-type="JTA">
		<provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider>

		<jta-data-source>java:/OracleDS</jta-data-source>





		<properties>
			<property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver" />
			<property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbcracle:thintriona-srv:1521:XE" />
			<property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.OracleDialect" />
			<property name="hibernate.connection.username" value="Elham" />
			<property name="hibernate.connection.password" value="Triona" />
			<property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="create" />
			<property name="hibernate.show_sql" value="true" />
		</properties>
	</persistence-unit>
</persistence>


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Mai 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> JBoss ist nicht komisch, die Anwender sind es, weil sie immer gleich loslegen ohne Doku zu lesen und dann hier aufschlagen.


Hey ich hab zuerst gegoogelt wie man eine Data Source definiert. Gut, da hab ich nur Ergebnisse für die *-ds.xml files gefunden, aber diese Werte liesen sich ja auch in der Administration Console eintragen.



FArt hat gesagt.:


> 5.3.*Configuring JDBC DataSources



Und was hat das jetzt für uns zu bedeuten? Blick trotzdem nicht durch, warum die Parameter immer wieder überschrieben werden.

Edit: @Elsa, 
	
	
	
	





```
tags sind was feines ;)
```


----------



## elsa82 (20. Mai 2011)

> JBoss ist nicht komisch, die Anwender sind es, weil sie immer gleich loslegen ohne Doku zu lesen und dann hier aufschlagen.



Ich habe es gelesen und genauso gemach abet trotzdem hat es nicht funktioniert!!!


----------



## elsa82 (20. Mai 2011)

> ```
> tags sind was feine[/QUOTE]
> 
> jaaaa finde ich auch
> ```


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Hey ich hab zuerst gegoogelt wie man eine Data Source definiert. Gut, da hab ich nur Ergebnisse für die *-ds.xml files gefunden, aber diese Werte liesen sich ja auch in der Administration Console eintragen.


Ja. Hilft aber nur bedingt weiter.


TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Und was hat das jetzt für uns zu bedeuten? Blick trotzdem nicht durch, warum die Parameter immer wieder überschrieben werden.


Siehe das Zitat von oben aus der Doku und (eine durch Eigeninitiative aufgesetzte Google-Suche), z.B. user password persistence.xml - Google-Suche


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Mai 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Siehe das Zitat von oben aus der Doku und (eine durch Eigeninitiative aufgesetzte Google-Suche), z.B. user password persistence.xml - Google-Suche


"user password jboss datasource" brachte es mehr. Vorallem auch eine Seite wo es besser steht.


> # <user-name> - the user name used when creating the connection (not used when security is configured)
> # <password> - the password used when creating the connection (not used when security is configured)


Demnach muss man security-domain auf einen neuen Realm setzen, denn man in der login-config.xml erstellt und das ConfiguredIdentityLoginModule benutzt. Dessen module-options sind die zugangsdaten für die DB.
Z.B. wie es hier für den DefaultDS abläuft. JBoss Datasource configuration


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> "user password jboss datasource" brachte es mehr. Vorallem auch eine Seite wo es besser steht.
> 
> Demnach muss man security-domain auf einen neuen Realm setzen, denn man in der login-config.xml erstellt und das ConfiguredIdentityLoginModule benutzt. Dessen module-options sind die zugangsdaten für die DB.
> Z.B. wie es hier für den DefaultDS abläuft. JBoss Datasource configuration



Ja, das ist der "connection creation jaas context"...


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Mai 2011)

Ist ja witzig, das da JAAS wieder ins spiel kommt.


----------

